# What makes you most happy about your bike?



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

I'd like to know , what makes you most happy about your bike?
I've just got a new-to-me bike and the thing that makes me most happy about it (apart from the lush colour) is





That the shifters look like dials on a car dashboard  my inner 8 year old is ecstatically happy  not least because it means when i'm on this one i don't have to lean down to shift, as my other bike is vintage so the shifters are on the downtube






She's not a bad bike considering she was only £10 , and not a lot needed doing apart from a general TLC and a friend had some pink cable outers so i changed them over 

So, what makes you happy?


----------



## ianrauk (25 Mar 2017)

Yeah you gotta like those dials. Marvellous. 

What makes me most happy about my bike?
All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Mar 2017)

My banana yellow bar tape, not sure why but that's my favourite bit on the bike... possibly because it's right in your eye line the whole time, and it's a cheery colour.


----------



## Drago (25 Mar 2017)

My Felt, the embossed Felt logo on every tiny part, even down to the cable ferrules.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

The contented "knackered" feeling after every ride!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Mar 2017)

The rear derailleur, what a clever piece of engineering. Although, I think it has to come second to the pneumatic tyre, comfort is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Mar 2017)

What makes me most happy about my bike? Not having to use the car for going to and from work


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What makes me most happy about my bike? Not having to use the car for going to and from work


Goes without saying! And a major plus point


----------



## LincsBlue (25 Mar 2017)

My Nukeproof is an 11 speed so the thing makes me happy is that it hasn't got the extra 16 speeds my Canondale has!


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Mar 2017)

Yellow bikes make me very happy indeed. Here's mine. 





I'm also really quite attached to the red wheels (painted them myself) I have on another one: 






Don't have a pic for the last, but down tube friction shifters also make me very happy indeed


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

Never had a yellow bike. Sounds a perfect excuse for n+1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah you gotta like those dials. Marvellous.
> 
> What makes me most happy about my bike?
> All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that
> ...


could do with a clean


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah you gotta like those dials. Marvellous.
> 
> What makes me most happy about my bike?
> All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that
> ...


not sad at all! i do that too 



CanucksTraveller said:


> My banana yellow bar tape, not sure why but that's my favourite bit on the bike... possibly because it's right in your eye line the whole time, and it's a cheery colour.
> 
> View attachment 344089


That's fabulous! I won a bright yellow cycling jacket and i've become quite attached to the colour , mostly because it helps me be seen but it brightens up the most miserable day


----------



## cyberknight (25 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What makes me most happy about my bike? Not having to use the car for going to and from work


The money i save not running 2 cars so i can spend it on bike stuff


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> My Felt, the embossed Felt logo on every tiny part, even down to the cable ferrules.


I've just googled them and Phwooaarr! What a lush bike!


Milkfloat said:


> The rear derailleur, what a clever piece of engineering. Although, I think it has to come second to the pneumatic tyre, comfort is a wonderful thing.


It is, isn't it? i don't think people give derailleurs nearly enough credit!


Supersuperleeds said:


> What makes me most happy about my bike? Not having to use the car for going to and from work


Exactly, the only fuel you're using is your own 


ChrisEyles said:


> Yellow bikes make me very happy indeed. Here's mine.
> View attachment 344108
> 
> 
> ...


That yellow is gorgeous! and i adore the red painted wheels! I may have to do that to mine 
I do like my downtube shifters, but i have to say the bar shifters are much safer!


----------



## mattobrien (25 Mar 2017)

My bike glows in the dark. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Slick (25 Mar 2017)

I'm not entirely sure there is only one particular thing I love about my bike more than another, although I understand how your inner child loves them dials. 







I think it's the full package for me and how smooth it feels compared to the old bike.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

I know I`m not out riding, but on a wild, miserable, windy evening, knowing that the fleet are tucked up safe brings a smile to my face


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

mattobrien said:


> My bike glows in the dark. It doesn't get better than that.


well i'm gonna need photo evidence


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I know I`m not out riding, but on a wild, miserable, windy evening, knowing that the fleet are tucked up safe brings a smile to my face


I am glad not to be the only one


----------



## iandg (25 Mar 2017)

I still feel the same thrill when I ride it that I did when I was a child.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

The silence. It bugs me when any of the bikes make a noise other than the hum of the tyres on the road.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The silence. It bugs me when any of the bikes make a noise other than the hum of the tyres on the road.


Same here


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I know I`m not out riding, but on a wild, miserable, windy evening, knowing that the fleet are tucked up safe brings a smile to my face


That's a hell of a fleet! Mine house is starting to look like that, though i only have 2, and hubby only has 1 at until a friend is finished fixing up his "new" one  wish i had a garage to store them in properly, ours are crammed into wherever they can fit lol


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> That's a hell of a fleet! Mine house is starting to look like that, though i only have 2, and hubby only has 1 at until a friend is finished fixing up his "new" one  wish i had a garage to store them in properly, ours are crammed into wherever they can fit lol


Ha I`d like to get rid of the car and get more bikes! Two of my fleet aren`t in the photo, my Sunday best lives in the house with me, and I had to get my commuter out so I could get in to take the photo. My garage fits together like the Krypton Factor!


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> The silence. It bugs me when any of the bikes make a noise other than the hum of the tyres on the road.


My first bike is ancient so it's unlikely i'll ever get to hear that bliss haha


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Ha I`d like to get rid of the car and get more bikes! Two of my fleet aren`t in the photo, my Sunday best lives in the house with me, and I had to get my commuter out so I could get in to take the photo. My garage fits together like the Krypton Factor!


 I love that you have a sunday best. Mine are in the downstairs loo! and i'm the only one who is allowed to put them back in again though, they have to be put in a certain way so they don't hit the loo , it's rather like tetris haha


----------



## Mrs M (25 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> I'd like to know , what makes you most happy about your bike?
> I've just got a new-to-me bike and the thing that makes me most happy about it (apart from the lush colour) is
> View attachment 344085
> 
> ...



I had a Giant Hollywood in white with red lettering.


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> I love that you have a sunday best. Mine are in the downstairs loo! and i'm the only one who is allowed to put them back in again though, they have to be put in a certain way so they don't hit the loo , it's rather like tetris haha


That made me laugh! Trying to get to the back of the garage when my bikes are all in there is virtually impossible, and getting the car out is a real saga....luckily that is only a toy and doesn`t see daylight too often!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Mar 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> I'm also really quite attached to the red wheels (painted them myself) I have on another one:
> View attachment 344109



That green bike makes me happy too. It's fabulous. The bit I like most is the push rod brake.


----------



## Mrs M (25 Mar 2017)

The bright colours and shiny bits, plus it shifts along nicely (once we get going)


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> That made me laugh! Trying to get to the back of the garage when my bikes are all in there is virtually impossible, and getting the car out is a real saga....luckily that is only a toy and doesn`t see daylight too often!


I nearly lost the whole lot a few years ago, my dehumidifier caught fire while I was away, luckily "him upstairs" was smiling down on me, the electric tripped and the fire went out before it could take hold.......


----------



## KnackeredBike (25 Mar 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> The rear derailleur, what a clever piece of engineering. Although, I think it has to come second to the pneumatic tyre, comfort is a wonderful thing.


I get very happy about the whole bike: a piece of engineering between your legs so clever perfect and efficient that aside from some tinkering around the edges it basically is unchanged for over a century.

In fact it has actually ruined driving for me, I have a Mk1 Clio with a rather rare engine in it, about as stripped back as road cars come. Used to feel like driving a go-kart, now it feels rather overweight!


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 344127
> The bright colours and shiny bits, plus it shifts along nicely (once we get going)



 Wow!!! That is gorgeous! I'm pea green with envy!


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I nearly lost the whole lot a few years ago, my dehumidifier caught fire while I was away, luckily "him upstairs" was smiling down on me, the electric tripped and the fire went out before it could take hold.......


Wow! you were incredibly lucky  This is why i hate electrical things lol, whilst i love the fact that we have them and were born at the time where we can enjoy all technology etc there's so many things that can go wrong they terrify slightly


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Mar 2017)

The sound carbon makes on a smooth road


----------



## gavroche (25 Mar 2017)

Just having them (I have 4).


----------



## RedRider (26 Mar 2017)

Sound silly but on one it's the curve the gear cable takes between the frame and the rear derailleur


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

Pain and silence, and my own thoughts. That's what I like.


----------



## r04DiE (26 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah you gotta like those dials. Marvellous.
> 
> What makes me most happy about my bike?
> All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that
> ...


Mmmm, nice.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Mar 2017)

That they are all built by me and set up for me, and I have toured on all of them.


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Mar 2017)

What makes me happy about my bike. Wow that's a brilliant question..For me it's simple. My bike is 34 years old and every time i look at my immaculate bike it reminds me of my belated mum. She bought me one back in 1983 and it's a special memory of happy times when i was a youngster. Happy mother's day mum x


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Mar 2017)

Mostly it's the act of cycling that I enjoy rather than the bike itself, enjoying the views and fresh air, enjoying the exercise it gives me, the sights and sounds and scents of the countryside.
The bits about the bike that I like are it being comfortable, working properly and silently, and not puncturing, Colour is important too, metallic Mercier pink has always been my favourite colour but in these days of carbon and powder coats I've had to let that go.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Mar 2017)

Celebrating this ones 50th birthday,


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

Just popping by to say nice thread start ruby  is that bike by any chance a bit of 90s chromo?


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> What makes me most happy about my bike?
> All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that
> ]


No doubt the wife/partner has views on that. I trust she has upped her game.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> My Felt, the embossed Felt logo on every tiny part, even down to the cable ferrules.


This is all turning very fetishistic (had to double check that there is such a word)


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Mar 2017)

Getting out into the countryside on the bike with a few good friends and leaving life behind for a few hours.


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Just popping by to say nice thread start ruby  is that bike by any chance a bit of 90s chromo?


Thank you Blue, the answers have been interesting to read. 
90s chromo? What's that? (I haven't had enough coffee yet lol)


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> I'm not entirely sure there is only one particular thing I love about my bike more than another, although I understand how your inner child loves them dials.
> 
> View attachment 344118
> 
> ...


It's the same with my old bike, I love her as a whole but with the new one the dials just won me over. Let's face it, I'm unlikely to ever own a car, so this is as close as I'm ever going to get


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> What makes me happy about my bike. Wow that's a brilliant question..For me it's simple. My bike is 34 years old and every time i look at my immaculate bike it reminds me of my belated mum. She bought me one back in 1983 and it's a special memory of happy times when i was a youngster. Happy mother's day mum x


Awww that lovely


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Mar 2017)

More a thing about riding than my bike. But that time when you are on the front of a tail wind, or even no wind...the bike is silent, smooth and all you can hear is the buzz of the tyres as you purr along.

Also the sensation of moving in a peloton of mates, each knowing how one another rides moving like starlings.

On my bike, I like this view





I like seeing the tarmac blur under the tiny thin tyres


----------



## jonny jeez (26 Mar 2017)

Also, sorry for the double post...

What makes me happy is riding with friends and riding into new areas, experiencing them together for the first time on a bike.

I ride motorcycles and scooters and whilst cycling is harder (especially on the hills) the sense of "going" of "finding" is so much more rewarding on a pushbike. You feel everything, smell everything, hear everything and can take time to draw it all-in.

I really enjoy not returning, not having to ride back or around. So I enjoy tours and weekend trips the most and often ride out and catch a train home to capture the same feeling.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Thank you Blue, the answers have been interesting to read.
> 90s chromo? What's that? (I haven't had enough coffee yet lol)


Is it from the 1990s?

Is it made of chromo steel (what's it say on the frame?) ?

I rate some of those bikes, just before lots of stuff went ally, though now of course steel is back in favour.


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2017)

i am feeling a little sad because i have a new bike, My old faithful S2 has been stripped and put into storage, I did my first sportive on it, My first 200 mile+ ride, so many great rides, Over 25000 miles, Am loving the new bike but thinking about the old one.


----------



## keithmac (26 Mar 2017)

Gates Carbon Belt for me, been commuting on my new bike since July and other than adjusting brake cables I haven't had to do anything to it (even clean it..).


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Is it from the 1990s?
> 
> Is it made of chromo steel (what's it say on the frame?) ?
> 
> I rate some of those bikes, just before lots of stuff went ally, though now of course steel is back in favour.


Ah I see! Yes it is steel, not sure of what decade it's from I can't find it lol she's a lovely bike but my god she is heavy! I took her for a spin this afternoon and I had to get off for a bit and walk (I'm recovering from the lurgy and my lungs aren't fully up to scratch yet) and she was so hard to push compared to the Ammaco!


----------



## VintageRuby (26 Mar 2017)

derrick said:


> i am feeling a little sad because i have a new bike, My old faithful S2 has been stripped and put into storage, I did my first sportive on it, My first 200 mile+ ride, so many great rides, Over 25000 miles, Am loving the new bike but thinking about the old one.


Awww you should dig it back out and get going on it again, unless it doesn't want to go anymore?


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2017)

I also love my "racer" (Felt road bike).
If I want distance and speed (sort of)  I take out Victoria 
First proper bike was a racer and I have a wee soft spot for them.
Plus I get to wear Lycra and pretend I'm in a race 
Nothing fancy but she's well kept and


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 344238
> I also love my "racer" (Felt road bike).
> If I want distance and speed (sort of)  I take out Victoria
> First proper bike was a racer and I have a wee soft spot for them.
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Will Spin (26 Mar 2017)

The best thing is changing gear when the indexing is set up properly, the faintest click and it's up or down, depending which way I want. (Not always like this though!).


----------



## MarkF (26 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah you gotta like those dials. Marvellous.
> 
> What makes me most happy about my bike?
> All of it... Over 3 years old and I can still just sit there and stare at the beauty of it. How sad is that
> ...



I am going to put that pic on my phone so I can stare at it too.


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> Nice.


I've had a thing about felt bikes for a while. Saw a z75 a couple of years back and was lusting after it.

Got one this weekend. Makes me smile just looking at it. Cant wait to get it out on the road.


----------



## Slick (26 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I've had a thing about felt bikes for a while. Saw a z75 a couple of years back and was lusting after it.
> 
> Got one this weekend. Makes me smile just looking at it. Cant wait to get it out on the road.


Oooh, just out the box, really nice. Are you taking her out tomorrow?


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2017)

Slick said:


> Oooh, just out the box, really nice. Are you taking her out tomorrow?


Can't. Got her Friday, but got to wait to get the all clear from consultant on Wednesday that i can ride again. It's so frustrating having to wait.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Mar 2017)

Just the daft smile I get when I get on any of my bikes, even after 48 years of cycling, man and boy.

When I'm on my "old faithful" commuting bike (35 year old, down tube friction shifters, covered in black tape) I look down at the left hand bar end and see the champagne cork I put in there, from the bottle our friends bought for us when we moved into our house five years ago.

Hearing my dad's voice in my head shouting "dig in" when the headwind is a right pain in the arse (Dad was a racing cyclist in the late 50's / early 60's, now lives in a nursing home, after 15 years with Parkinsons......"Dig in Dad!")


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Ah I see! Yes it is steel, not sure of what decade it's from I can't find it lol she's a lovely bike but my god she is heavy! I took her for a spin this afternoon and I had to get off for a bit and walk (I'm recovering from the lurgy and my lungs aren't fully up to scratch yet) and she was so hard to push compared to the Ammaco!


shouldn't be heavy as such unless its "High Tension" gas pipe tubing.


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> shouldn't be heavy as such unless its "High Tension" gas pipe tubing.


I've got an old Pug, whose tubing is not much better than gas pipe, weighs the same as my newer road bike.


----------



## derrick (26 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Awww you should dig it back out and get going on it again, unless it doesn't want to go anymore?


The frame would go a lot further, It's me i need a softer ride, Am no spring chicken any more,


----------



## VintageRuby (27 Mar 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> shouldn't be heavy as such unless its "High Tension" gas pipe tubing.


I'll be honest, I don't have the foggiest idea lol 
my Ammaco is pretty lightweight considering her age so compared to that the new one is like pushing a tank


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Mar 2017)

The colour!!


----------



## VintageRuby (27 Mar 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> The colour!!
> View attachment 344310


Phwooaaarr!


----------



## wheresthetorch (27 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Phwooaaarr!



Thanks. This is my other favourite, for many reasons:


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Thanks. This is my other favourite, for many reasons:
> View attachment 344326


Nice, I was tempted to fit the handlebars of my Raleigh 'City' that way up but came across some Ergotec 'Toulouse' bars so fitted those instead.
I did change the wheels to 700c (using the original SA hub) which meant I could change the brakes away from the 'pressed steel' originals.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2017)

I've not finished building my Pace 67'er yet, but I already like it because the spec is going to be exactly what I want - essence of simplicity itself.


----------



## Lozz360 (27 Mar 2017)

The fact that it fits and is comfortable after hours in the saddle.


----------



## mythste (27 Mar 2017)

The *stance*.

Both my Genesis and my Trek have quite a new-school sloping top tube, low bars and high seats.

They look fast even when they stand still!


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> The fact that it fits and is comfortable after hours in the saddle.



It's amazing how many folk pore over catalogues and purchase expensive bikes unridden, when the most important factor is the very one you mention.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Mar 2017)

It takes me away from everything.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> not sad at all! i do that too
> 
> 
> That's fabulous! I won a bright yellow cycling jacket and i've become quite attached to the colour , mostly because it helps me be seen but it *brightens up the most miserable day*



That's why i want a yellow bike, or at least one with bright colours. Most of my bikes when I was younger had bright colours. 

These days it seems (at least new bikes from mainstream companies) have nice bright colours only for ladies bikes. I really like the Giant Liv colours on their higher end models for ladies.


----------



## mustang1 (27 Mar 2017)

I like the comfort of my bike's frame most of all.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Mar 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> More a thing about riding than my bike. But that time when you are on the front of a tail wind, or even no wind...the bike is silent, smooth and all you can hear is the buzz of the tyres as you purr along.
> 
> Also the sensation of moving in a peloton of mates, each knowing how one another rides moving like starlings.



I like that.


----------



## Drago (27 Mar 2017)

mustang1 said:


> I like the comfort of my bike's frame most of all.



Wouldn't the seat be comfier though?


----------



## VintageRuby (27 Mar 2017)

mustang1 said:


> That's why i want a yellow bike, or at least one with bright colours. Most of my bikes when I was younger had bright colours.
> 
> These days it seems (at least new bikes from mainstream companies) have nice bright colours only for ladies bikes. I really like the Giant Liv colours on their higher end models for ladies.


Ive found that too, it seems the majority of men (forgive me for generalising) tend to want their bikes to to look sleek and cool as they glide by (which you should be able to do on any colour bike, really) so I've noticed they make them in subtler colours, which is rather sexist really, considering that we're in the 21st century but they still haven't figured out that colours are gender neutral


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Ive found that too, it seems the majority of men (forgive me for generalising) tend to want their bikes to to look sleek and cool as they glide by (which you should be able to do on any colour bike, really) so I've noticed they make them in subtler colours, which is rather sexist really, considering that we're in the 21st century but they still haven't figured out that colours are gender neutral


Oh come on really ! They are trying to sell to the public and its very very obvious that males and females like different things . If everyone took onboard this PC crap no one would make or sell anything .


----------



## VintageRuby (27 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Oh come on really ! They are trying to sell to the public and its very very obvious that males and females like different things . If everyone took onboard this PC crap no one would make or sell anything .


It's not PC crap at all. Its recognising that not everyone likes the same things that are "girls" or "boys" not every girl likes pink and not every boy likes blue! Its common bloody sense. I call bullsh*t on your faux macho crap.


----------



## Alan O (27 Mar 2017)

What makes me happiest about my bike?

I'm 58, I had a heart attack and quadruple bypass 10 years ago, and I'm back on it and targeting a 100m ride.

Oh, and it cleaned up really shiny 

Alan


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> Ive found that too, it seems the majority of men (forgive me for generalising) tend to want their bikes to to look sleek and cool as they glide by (which you should be able to do on any colour bike, really) so I've noticed they make them in subtler colours, which is rather sexist really, considering that we're in the 21st century but they still haven't figured out that colours are gender neutral


Well, in fairness I think you are describing the road bike market.
Mountain bikes and hybrids come in very bright colours, the men's as well.
My Pinnacle (Evans) for example, is bright orange, it's a man's frame, says so on the sticker.
Anyway, what makes me happy about my bike(s) is the freedom of movement they give me.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> It's not PC crap at all. Its recognising that not everyone likes the same things that are "girls" or "boys" not every girl likes pink and not every boy likes blue! Its common bloody sense. I call bullsh*t on your faux macho crap.


Call it what you want but its probably why you dont make millions selling bikes .
There is also no need to swear .


----------



## VintageRuby (28 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Call it what you want but its probably why you dont make millions selling bikes .
> There is also no need to swear .


There's every need to swear when I'm faced with people who still think we live in the 50s


----------



## Drago (28 Mar 2017)

But in the Fifties "cripes!" was considered sweary enough to make monocles fall out.


----------



## Winnershsaint (28 Mar 2017)

Di2 shifting. Remarkable!!


----------



## VintageRuby (28 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> But in the Fifties "cripes!" was considered sweary enough to make monocles fall out.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (28 Mar 2017)

I like my bike as it allows me to get to and from work in a predictable time without sitting in jams getting frustrated. I like to smile at all the motorists on my commute knowing that I can take all the cycle lanes and short cuts they can't. My bike is also apparently 'Kawasaki green' although I like to think it's more like 'Thunderbird 2' green.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Mar 2017)

VintageRuby said:


> There's every need to swear when I'm faced with people who still think we live in the 50s


And there was me thinking i had all the idiots on ignore already . You live and learn ..... goodbye .....


----------



## Smithbat (28 Mar 2017)

For me it is the fact that I can ride it. I am a larger lady and I was terrified that I would buckle a bike. I was reassured by my LBS that I would be fine and I am, rising the bike makes me feel invincible and I love it.


----------



## macp (28 Mar 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I like my bike as it allows me to get to and from work in a predictable time without sitting in jams getting frustrated. I like to smile at all the motorists on my commute knowing that I can take all the cycle lanes and short cuts they can't. My bike is also apparently 'Kawasaki green' although I like to think it's more like 'Thunderbird 2' green.


This except mine is blue


----------



## VintageRuby (28 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> And there was me thinking i had all the idiots on ignore already . You live and learn ..... goodbye .....


Fine by me. One less male chauvinist to deal with.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (28 Mar 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> It takes me away from everything.



As I think I've said before, it reminds me that I'm still alive.


----------



## Lozz360 (28 Mar 2017)

captain nemo1701 said:


> I like my bike as it allows me to get to and from work in a predictable time without sitting in jams getting frustrated. I like to smile at all the motorists on my commute knowing that I can take all the cycle lanes and short cuts they can't. My bike is also apparently 'Kawasaki green' although I like to think it's more like 'Thunderbird 2' green.



Sorry, it can't be both!


----------



## VintageRuby (28 Mar 2017)

Shortandcrisp said:


> As I think I've said before, it reminds me that I'm still alive.


Exactly, if you can breathe you can cycle


----------



## velovoice (28 Mar 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> The fact that it fits and is comfortable after hours in the saddle.


This. Until I got my custom tourer, years of pain, injuries and tears had me thinking I'd never cycle again.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Mar 2017)

I designed it and had it handbuilt for me.
It's utterly unique and a complete joy to ride.


----------



## Edwardoka (28 Mar 2017)

The gentle whirr of the chain and the clickety noise of a freewheel. The sense of accomplishment when you get to the top of a hill.

Endless horizons. Long twisty mountain descents. Destroying yourself to catch someone ahead and then pretending you were taking it easy as you pass them.


----------



## wheresthetorch (28 Mar 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> I designed it and had it handbuilt for me.
> It's utterly unique and a complete joy to ride.



Was that the multi-coloured one? I think another picture is in order.


----------



## betty swollocks (28 Mar 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Was that the multi-coloured one? I think another picture is in order.


----------



## wheresthetorch (29 Mar 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 344565



Utterly gorgeous.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2017)

Even though its a bargain basement road bike, it is a joy to ride, even the long rides. Which after years riding pretty horrible MTBs was a revelation. I just wished i had not been so stubborn and admitted earlier that 70 road miles on a MTB is not fun or comfortable.


----------



## overmind (29 Mar 2017)

The feeling I got when I fixed up a commuter bike that had been headed for the scrapheap. The chain was stretched so badly that it had worn the freewheel teeth so that they just slipped all the time.

I serviced the hubs and the bottom bracket and put a new freewheel and a 2nd hand double chainset from an old 1980s bike + a new chain. I also replaced brakes and gear cables.

It was like riding a new bike. It probably cost me about £20 in parts + time (but that was fun).


----------



## mickle (29 Mar 2017)

If I have to explain - you probably wouldn't understand.


----------



## mickle (29 Mar 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> View attachment 344565


 That's super mint. What ring is?


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Mar 2017)

mickle said:


> That's super mint. What ring is?



It's an absoluteBLACK


----------



## overmind (30 Mar 2017)

betty swollocks said:


> It's an absoluteBLACK



How did you paint the rings on the frame ? Did you use masking tape and spray paint ? How long did it take ? Did you do it yourself or get somebody else to do it ?

It looks seriously cool.


----------



## betty swollocks (30 Mar 2017)

overmind said:


> How did you paint the rings on the frame ? Did you use masking tape and spray paint ? How long did it take ? Did you do it yourself or get somebody else to do it ?
> 
> It looks seriously cool.


It was done by professionals - fatcreations, who executed perfectly my brief to them.


----------



## Tom B (2 Apr 2017)

What makes me happy about my bike..

Riding it ...

The Clunk, clunk, clunk of a well adjusted derailleur as it shifts down as I build speed.
The Chik chik chik as a well adjusted derailleur moves up the cassette .

I have to admit to some sort of strange thrill from coming down a steep hill (plenty to chose from around here) choosing a point to stop by, usually a lampost or sign, sprinting hard towards 40mph then braking as late as possible and trying to stop spot on at the side of the target without easing of the brakes, It seems to keep my disk brakes in good order as it pumps some heat through them. Through it is probably good for nothing.


Oh and climbing hills, or rather getting to the top of hills.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2020)

It allows me to be a part of the environment I pass through at a pace fast enough to cover some ground but slow enough to pick up on small details. It’s mechanically simple enough that I can understand and work on it. I love it’s head up view (a recumbent) so I get to notice stuff you just don’t see on a road bike. I love that it can take wide tyres and handle smooth off road. I love that
I can cycle hundreds of miles in normal clothes and not a hint of discomfort. I love its aero dynamics so you never really care about head winds. I love that it has old school pump pegs for full size pumps. I love that I get a silly grin every time I ride it. I love that kids call it sick and young kids stare open mouthed at a different kind of bike. I just wish I’d discovered recumbents 20 years ago.


----------



## Gunk (13 Jan 2020)

What makes me most happy about my bike is how it has strengthened my relationship with my 14 year son, we ride regularly together, buy them, fix them up and sell them. It’s a great common interest we have.


----------



## Slick (13 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> What makes me most happy about my bike is how it has strengthened my relationship with my 14 year son, we ride regularly together, buy them, fix them up and sell them. It’s a great common interest we have.
> 
> 
> View attachment 500434


Couldn't be better.


----------



## overmind (17 Jan 2020)

Endorphins, Endorphins and Endorphins.


----------



## postman (18 Jan 2020)

There are no words.It's ten years old this Spring.Bought in Harrogate and i love it just as much today as i did when i bought it.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Jan 2020)

The places it's taken me, and the people I've met through cycling.
I've toured on every bike I have, even if they weren't exactly the best tool for the job. I would struggle to recommend riding from Carlisle to Newcastle on a Brompton, frinstance!
Also, they were all built up, or at least heavily modified, by Your Humble Narrator.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

TheDoctor said:


> I would struggle to recommend riding from Carlisle to Newcastle on a Brompton



A mate of mine recently did Sunderland to Holy Island on his Brompton - a 180 mile round trip.

He tells me he was a bit slower than 'the others', but got there - and back - in the end.


----------



## Globalti (19 Jan 2020)

Doesn't matter which bike it is - just being out in the country, free as anything, with just the bike to rely on. That makes me happy.


----------



## Algarvecycling (20 Jan 2020)

I really like my MTB's design and colour-scheme; almost a shame to see it take the knocks it does when racing but then that adds to the 'soul' of the bike for me too, gives it character through experience and hard-fought battles. 

My road bike on the other hand, didn't instil me with the same sense of beauty when I first got it. I like it a lot, but being all black it isn't 'pretty' and more a technical and functional marvel. In fact, my son recently decided that if Darth Vader had a bicycle, this would be it! So I ordered a Darth Vader headset cap with Stormtrooper bar end's!


----------



## Gunk (20 Jan 2020)

Algarvecycling said:


> I really like my MTB's design and colour-scheme; almost a shame to see it take the knocks it does when racing but then that adds to the 'soul' of the bike for me too, gives it character through experience and hard-fought battles.
> 
> My road bike on the other hand, didn't instil me with the same sense of beauty when I first got it. I like it a lot, but being all black it isn't 'pretty' and more a technical and functional marvel. In fact, my son recently decided that if Darth Vader had a bicycle, this would be it! So I ordered a Darth Vader headset cap with Stormtrooper bar end's!



I completely agree, my MTB is without doubt my favourite, I love the trick parts and all the engineering.


----------



## Blue Hills (20 Jan 2020)

In addition to the totally bike-centric joy of cycling reasons I enjoy the way it allows me to weave between the British rail system's bonkers fares structure and its marketing wonk algorithms' determination to corral me. I make frequent trips between london and the north west - I think nothing of training it part way to some odd station and then pedalling to another station for the rest of the trip or just doing a long ride from the first station, even overnight. After all it's a bike ride, mini-adventure.

Have also had four 20p return trips up the wonders of the settle carlisle line by pedalling at an ungodly hour to a remote station, training it to carlisle, sitting in a nice spoons for a couple of hours then training it back to Ribblehead (not my initial station) for a nice day's cycling round the Yorkshire dales fuelled by a nice breakfast and perhaps one too many rich beers.

Call me sad

call me a cyclist

see if I care


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

Depends on the bike:







Riding to interesting places with Beautiful Daughter. Also it's soooo comfortable because of the lovely long wheelbase...






This one: Riding a bike I (re)built with my son.






And I can go and explore _anywhere_...


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2020)

You can’t beat riding a bike you’ve built yourself


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2020)

Getting down a gnarly descent and not dying - the bike does that for me.


----------



## postman (24 Jan 2020)

What is the difference between an egg and a bike.You can beat an egg but you can't beat a bike.


----------



## Globalti (24 Jan 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> In addition to the totally bike-centric joy of cycling reasons I enjoy the way it allows me to weave between the British rail system's bonkers fares structure and its marketing wonk algorithms' determination to corral me. I make frequent trips between london and the north west - I think nothing of training it part way to some odd station and then pedalling to another station for the rest of the trip or just doing a long ride from the first station, even overnight. After all it's a bike ride, mini-adventure.
> 
> Have also had four 20p return trips up the wonders of the settle carlisle line by pedalling at an ungodly hour to a remote station, training it to carlisle, sitting in a nice spoons for a couple of hours then training it back to Ribblehead (not my initial station) for a nice day's cycling round the Yorkshire dales fuelled by a nice breakfast and perhaps one too many rich beers.
> 
> ...



We've used the Settle-Carlisle a few times against the wind for linear rides back with the wind. How do you manage to do it for 20p?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Depends on the bike:
> 
> View attachment 501826
> 
> ...



What can’t be seen is that there’s a tight rope between saddle and bars that your daughter is walking along.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2020)

Globalti said:


> We've used the Settle-Carlisle a few times against the wind for linear rides back with the wind. How do you manage to do it for 20p?


Two recent offers from northern (feeling the chill wind of potentially losing the franchise).
Not a regular price.
Have done other trips - they usually seem to rig it so that you can only get the 10p fare one way, paying something more normal for the other bit - out or return. But of course not a problem with a bike  In fact adds to the fun.


----------



## Globalti (24 Jan 2020)

Ooh yes, there's nothing like beating the system.

Actually Northern Fail are so useless that if you take a poxy Pacer any weekend evening between Victoria and Clitheroe you probably won't get an opportunity to pay your fare and the guard will be stuck at one end of the train trying to sell tickets to big groups of pissheads so you're very likely to travel for free.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jan 2020)

Globalti said:


> Ooh yes, there's nothing like beating the system.
> 
> Actually Northern Fail are so useless that if you take a poxy Pacer any weekday evening between Victoria and Clitheroe you probably won't get an opportunity to pay your fare and the guard will be stuck at one end of the train trying to sell tickets to big groups of pissheads so you're very likely to travel for free.



Yes, unless it's a super super cheap advance I avoid paying for northern tickets in advance at the ticket office if on the bike for I never know if they will complete their half of the contract by actually supplying the train. Then I'd have to chuck the ticket away and pedal. Even if it's shown on the board I still don't believe it . Not until it leaves do I see it as a train and it is not unknown for them to cancel trains mid-journey and just chuck folk off.

Nor would I buy tickets on their app for the same reason.

Luckily they are sporting enough to allow you to get an authority to travel thing from the machine on that line and then pay on the train.

(and are to give them their due great with bikes)

May have mentioned before but I did early one morning travel free clitheroe to entwistle as the guard didn't have a ticket machine - yes I'm honest I did seek him out to pay. No way to pay at entwistle as of course not only is it totally unmanned but it isn't even a regular stop - you have to request it.

Of course if you can't pay at the leaving station or on the train you are supposed to pay at the end (and I would) - but they are closing clitheroe ticket office.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> What can’t be seen is that there’s a tight rope between saddle and bars that your daughter is walking along.



I know my daughter is half Japanese, but she's not _that _small.

On the other hand, that'd be a real utility bike...


----------



## snorri (24 Jan 2020)

After what seems like a long spell of windy weather I have enjoyed getting out this past few days and simply travelling silently along a rural road with minimal effort.
The simplest and cheapest pleasures can be the best.


----------



## Globalti (24 Jan 2020)

Northern Fail is a shambolic, disorganised company staffed by demoralised people with no work ethic. Unfortunately when they go nothing will change because it will still be the same bored and resentful staff running the same poxy pacers. As I've written elsewhere I could get 500 educated Zimbabweans who would be delighted to have jobs and would take pride in running the railway while supporting their extended families back home.


----------

